# Yukon Gold Potatoes



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I bought a bag of Yukon golds last time I bought potatoes. I've never cooked with them before and thought I'd try them out. They're somewhat more waxy than the classic russet I use for most of my potato duties. 

First off, I made mashed potatoes. They work up a little stiffer than standard potatoes and are more difficult to mash smoothly with a hand masher. But they look wonderful and my daughter--a die hard starch eater-- considers them the best mashed potatoes. If you mill or rice your potatoes, mashed gold potatoes are a nice variation. 

Next up was potato soup. I use potatos two ways in this soup. After the onions and such are sweated, I grate in some potato and let it simmer in stock to cover. Every 5 minutes or so, I scrape up the bottom of the pan as the potato sticks and browns creating great flavor. Gold potatos needed more liquid and created a much glue-ier effect at this point. I was surprised they needed the extra liquid. After about 20 minutes of this, I puree the soup smooth. Then I add dairy and some cubed potatoes for a bare simmer until the potatoes are done. I liked the color change, the flavor was good. I also liked how the cubed potatoes held their shape better. The cubes took longer to cook than the classic russet at that super low simmer. Perhaps they need a slightly higher heat than russets but I've avoided higher simmers to keep the dairy from curdling in this dish. As a home cook with kids, its easy for the soup to reach a boil while you're dealing with the kids. The other bonus of the golds was that soup didn't separate on the next day in the fridge. Usually some water separates out that you have to stir back in. Not so with the golds.

Next up was home fries. I use a CI method of heating the cubed potatoes in water until it boils, then I finish them on the griddle in butter. The just-to-boiling bath is supposed to prime the surface starches for a great crust. They cooked up well and were enjoyable. They didn't achieve the creamy fluffy center. And leftovers were very dry the next day. Usually they're still pretty good for a second meal. 

I think the Yukon gold is delicious and pretty potato that is fairly versatile. It doesn't cook the same as a russet, which isn't surprising, but it adapts well to many russet dishes. I'm most tempted to combine the gold with russets. I think some golds added to a classic mashed potato would look and taste nice. I also think golds make a better base for my potato soup, but I think I'll add cubed russets to make an ideal potato soup.

Phil


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Phil, This was nicely done. It gives a one a good idea of how the potato tastes and cooks in differant dishes.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Yukon gold potatoes are ideal for fries as well as mashed, in my opinion. They get a "fluffy" texture and I love the flavor. Also dissolve well when used as a thickener for soup, and once again the flavor in soup . . .

I would rather use red or white potatoes in potato salad, though.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had yukon gold fries. A local burger chain makes them. I like them, but they're short. Short doesn't affect taste, but for some silly reason, I enjoy longer fries. Must have been those McDonald's trips as a kid that set such an expectation.


----------

